# Educated & Experienced Worker avail. in VT



## dhines (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm looking for employment in Vermont now, and am posting my resume (attached) to fully explore the areas opportunities. If interested, please contact me, as I look forward to introducing myself in conversation. Thanks for your time,

Dan Hines
[email protected]
802-233-8847


----------



## deevo (Mar 5, 2010)

dhines said:


> I'm looking for employment in Vermont now, and am posting my resume (attached) to fully explore the areas opportunities. If interested, please contact me, as I look forward to introducing myself in conversation. Thanks for your time,
> 
> Dan Hines
> [email protected]
> 802-233-8847



Looks like a good resume and lot's of experience. If you were 1500 km's closer to me I'd hire you! Business slow down there?


----------



## mpatch (Mar 5, 2010)

looks good on paper but how much time in a tree do you have?


----------



## dhines (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes, Biz did slow down a bit, but my wife and I got an offer for the company, and we decided that we would like our evenings and weekends back, and along with that enjoy a liitle less risk that comes with a venture.

I spent alot of time up in the trees; more than I wanted really. The past year I had very capable workers, and was able to spend more time with sales, but before that I was up almost every tree that needed to be rigged out.

Dan Hines


----------

